# Egg sharing after IVF BFN????



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if anyone could help me......

In October we started IVF tx privatly which resulted in a     On that cycle I got 7 eggs, even though DH sperm was very good only 3 fertilized and 1 made it to a 3 day embie. The other 2 was a bit slow. But they were all grade 1's   Anyway we had our follow up appiontment on Monday and was told that we should do ICSI next time. Which is fine...... But at a cost of £2950 + £1200 for drugs.   Now we could afford it but after the appiontment and getting a price list from the hospital, I see that they do Egg sharing. I alway said that if this cycle failed that I would do the ES. As I felt the 4 that didnt fertilize went to waste..... So I rang them and spoke to the receptionist and she said that I might not have enough eggs for egg share.... So I am gutted, I have a nurse incharge of ES ring me tomorrow to talk about it. 

Now has anyone ever had this.. I am 23 with a FSH of 5, not sure of the LH but I dont have PCOS. I have endo but its not server. At the follow up the consultant said that I should go on a higher does next time to get more eggs.   I was taking 150iu of Gonal F for 8 day then went down to 75iu for the rest. As my follies where growing very quickly.

So I responded to drugs quite well, surely I would get more eggs if I had a higher dose. Also at the follow up the consultant was very happy with my eggs. He said they were young and healthy.  

Do you think I have a chance of doing ES  I know it pending other tests but just on this, what do you think

Any help would be great!!
Thanks Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Natalie - sorry to hear you got a bfn  

Another Kent girl here....but I egg share at the Lister - Chaucer wouldn't have me as I have pcos but their loss ay as I've had two good cycles at the Lister and on the 2nd one my recipient got a bfp  

Anyway - I think it would be unreasonable of the Chaucer to not allow you to egg share but each clinic has different rules so really only they can make a decision on that.  In my opinion they are only a small unit and not a great one at that - the reason they won't let me egg share with pcos is because they didn't feel experienced enough to be able to manage me yet the Lister accepted me with no second thoughts.

The Lister like you to have at least 8 follicles for sharing - if you get less than 8 eggs you decide whether to give them all to recipient (and get a 'free' go at IVF to yourself), give 4 to recipient and keep the rest for yourself or keep them all but be excluded from sharing again.  Any more than 8 eggs and they are equally split - I expect this is pretty standard practise for most clinics.

Good luck, if they say no look elsewhere.  There is a clinic in or near Tunbridge not sure what its called and then a few in London if you don't mind travelling.

Nic x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Nic..... I really like the Chauser as my clinic but its still a 40 minute drive away so I dont mind travaling. Plus they are very small, and a bit slow sometimes.   

I have already contacted the Lister and spoke to Lena about it. She said give them a call when I am ready. Just going to wait and see what the nurse says tomorrow. 

I just cant see what the would refuse me at the Chaucer.... But then like you said all clinics are different!! 

If I didnt get an answer about going forward with testing I am going to the Lister. 

Good luck with your tx hun,     
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi iv just done egg share and got 7 eggs and i got a bfn but the person i gave my eggs to got a bfp.i'm going to egg share again after my holiday in july i'm with care.kimberley


----------

